# PCD in Spartanburg = Amazing Experience!



## kwajtrader (Mar 5, 2011)

I finally got my baby after a long wait, but it was worth it. The whole PCD experience was first class and my son and I had an awesome time whomping on their Z4 in the rain on the closed track. I highly recommend the whole experience for anyone who can take advantage of it. You can also see the blue painters tape we applied for the drive home to GA which let me get it home in flawless condition for PPF install. I’ve posted a link to a youtube video of my son and I during the closed course slalom. “John“ that the instructor is talking about in the video is in the 7 series in front of us. We did not hit any cones….


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Already congratulated you on Bimmerpost, but what the hey, "Congratulations"!


----------

